# Serco - dubai metro



## dmoonuk (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi all 
I am very new to this and have visited Dubai a number of times and now looking for employment. I work for the rail industry and SERCO always have jobs going on the Dubai Metro but very little information and no salary indicators or benefits. 

i was wondering does anyone work for SERCO or have any inside info on working for them i.e benefits/Salary etc.... 

Many Thanks 

Dan


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Their salaries and packages vary widely depending on how specialised your skills are. What do you do?


----------



## dmoonuk (Feb 22, 2016)

On the railway I am a team leader, revenue inspector and staff mentor/trainer also I sit on a number of policy making committees for pay and hr policy. I was looking at some sort of front line manager / supervisor role.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

None of the front-line manager/supervisor positions pay anything close to UK money alas. The majority of SMs are recruited from the Philippines and Subcontinent for example - good pay compared to an equivalent role in Manila or Delhi but short of minimum wage back home in the UK. Revenue protection is not a separate function here, unlike Saudi where they issue RPIs with a sword to cut fare dodgers' heads/hands off. (We will start doing that in the UK once we leave the EU, and not before time; I can envision all the Chavs' heads on spikes outside St Pancras station.)

If you have crewing experience then there were a couple of Ops Manager jobs going recently (one was Dubai Tram based at Al Sufouh, the other I dunno) which might not have been filled yet. Otherwise you might have more luck going down the training route. I would send your CV to their HR anyway. Serco have offices on SZR above the Porsche garage and at Rashidiya OCC. With a UK background it's worth taking a punt even if you don't have in-depth experience of a particular area. Bear in mind though that you need to be coming in at mid-management/specialist level to start to earn the bigger money in these parts. Below that, even for technically skilled staff, the competition keeps wages down by UK standards. For example, a multi-function rolling stock technician or H&S adviser will make around AED 10-12k/month plus accommodation, SM a fair bit less. Good luck.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Correction on revenue protection not being a separate function. You do get some in-train RPIs on Dubai Metro but a large number are locals on different pay and conditions to expats, and the expat ones that there are don't make much.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Standanista said:


> I can envision all the Chavs' heads on spikes outside St Pancras station.)


We can only dream - asylum seekers too?


----------



## dmoonuk (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you so much. I'm over in April next so maybe try and arrange something with serco. I guess I am over paid here then I have got a bit of ops room knowledge so who knows. 

I only wish cutting hands off was an option but then no one would have hands left and I'll be out of a job lol


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

dmoonuk said:


> I guess I am over paid here


You're not - you;re paid the going rate for a particular job in a particular market, with a long history of unionisation and restricted levels of immigration. Don't think your position is unfair - its completely normal for the UK.

Meanwhile back in the rest of the world, the situation is very different. And you're far from the first to find out their UK wage is much better than they could get in Dubai.

I get a warm feeling when finance guys whose only skill is 1+1=2 expect to get a high salary in Dubai for producing spreadsheets and presentations which a schoolchild could do


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> We can only dream - asylum seekers too?


I'm not sure the fence round St Pancras is long enough but it would be a start for some of 'em.

I like what the French are doing in Calais with The Jungle: give them containers to live in, then lock the doors one night and stick them on a ship back home.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Standanista said:


> I like what the French are doing in Calais with The Jungle: give them containers to live in, then lock the doors one night and stick them on a ship back home.


I'm surprised that no enterprising MInder like character hasnt offered a similar option to take the migrants from Calais back to the Med ports  simply by leaving a few container lorries unlocked and drive them back to Marseille and leave them there. The number of people trying to get on lorries would reduce if they thought there was a fair chance the destination wasn't the UK.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

dmoonuk said:


> Thank you so much. I'm over in April next so maybe try and arrange something with serco. I guess I am over paid here then I have got a bit of ops room knowledge so who knows.
> 
> I only wish cutting hands off was an option but then no one would have hands left and I'll be out of a job lol


A pleasure.

I share your opinions - have done my share of barrier duty in years past.

Serco are definitely your best bet in Dubai. They hold the operating concessions for Dubai Metro and Dubai Tram plus Metro maintenance. Tram maintenance is Alstom but not sure they would have much in your line of work. RTA (Roads & Transport Authority, Government of Dubai - they own the Metro and Tram) hire expats in specialist rail positions within their Rail Agency, so also worth approaching. In Abu Dhabi you could try Keolis, who have a small operation there. Etihad Rail DB have been laying folk off lately so not much chance with them currently. There are the usual consultancies about - TUV and Ricardo Rail in particular - but then that is about it currently for the UAE rail industry main players.


----------



## dmoonuk (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you so much, been very helpful.


----------

